
Brain Scientists Misled By Squid - fogus
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=112731816
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I assume this is the same as <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=817975>

------
timwiseman
ArsTechnica discusses the same thing with some additional details at
[http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/09/nerve-cells-
have...](http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2009/09/nerve-cells-have-an-
energy-efficiency-an-engineer-would-love.ars)

